
Ask HN: How to monetize my site after Amazon cancellation of affiliate account? - ceyhunkazel
I built jeviz.com which is a Amazon Advanced Search Web Tool in 2016 and few months later Amazon canceled my affiliate account and I have closed the site because Amazon was only way that I was using to monetize my site. 2 weeks ago I have reopened the site with a new domain junglesearch.net and today I have commented on hackernews about fake Amazon reviews and recommended a way to find most reviewed products by using junglesearch.net and few hours later Amazon closed affiliate account again. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=18272128
How can I monetize the site beside Amazon? I don&#x27;t like much Ads.Will donation work? Anyone interested or have an idea with the site can contact from the junglesearch.net contact menu.
======
anoncoward111
Wow, Amazon must be scared of you! That's crazy.

Donations will be one avenue for you to explore. Become a personality through
social media.

All it takes is just 100 users donating $5 a month to be ramen profitable!

~~~
ceyhunkazel
It seems that Amazon do not like a site which provide better search
experience.

~~~
anoncoward111
There's a site that does video game pricing charts for physical cds and
cartridges. I think Amazon blocks their integration too, I can't remember. But
Ebay doesn't.

Try to get in touch with the site owner and talk strategy?

~~~
ceyhunkazel
Thank you for the feedback!

